# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک کنید!!!رشته های شیمی و داروسازی خواهشا!!!!!

## alireza241

سلام.من دوم دبیرستان هستم. به خاطر علاقه ای که به رشته ی مهندسی آی تی داشتم اومدم ریاضی اما الان فهمیدم که توی شیمی خیلی قوی هستم.سوال من هم اینجاست که اگه بخوام رشته های مرتبط به شیمی رو ادامه بدم توی تجربی موفق ترهستم یا ریاضی؟؟؟اصلا این شیمی دبیرستان که میخونم رو میتونم با شیمی دانشگاه تقریبا یکی بدونم یا اینکه زمین تا آسمون فرق داره؟؟؟؟
رشته هایی که مد نظرم هست یکی مهندسی شیمی ومهندسی پزشکی و داروسازی و خود شیمی. 
اگه امکانش هست نظرات و تجربیات دانشجویان این چندرشته هم بگید و یا وبلاگ چند دانشجو از این رشته ها رو بگین تا تجربیاتشون رو بپرسم.
ممنون. اگه عنوان تاپیک نامناسب هست دیگه شرمنده.تغییرش بدین.

----------


## doctorg

سلام به نظر من شیمی 3 رو بخون بعد بیشتر روش فکر کن چون شیمی دانشگاه خیلی با دبیرستان فرق داره 
بعدشم مهندسی شیمی زیاد ربطی به شیمی نداره و + شیمی دوم خیلی شیرینه و یکم غلط انداز

----------


## MohoMo

سلام دوست عزیز اگه می خوای شیمی بخونی همون ریاضی رو ادامه بده چون مهندسی شیمی که ماله ریاضی هست بازار کار بهتری داره ......

----------

